# Quick bites



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

My pup is starting to hit hard now.
https://vimeo.com/285099763


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nice!


Someone forgot to fix the brakes on that boy lol.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Khoi Pham said:


> My pup is starting to hit hard now.
> https://vimeo.com/285099763



He sure is!!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

AWESOME Training!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think the decoy is going to need a shave tomorrow morning. :-D:wink:


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks everybody, he still got more to grow, soon I will teach him leg bite as a secondary target if the top is blocked.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I hope you will keep the video clips coming!


----------



## petguide.co (11 mo ago)

awesome


----------

